# Pakistan Afghanistan border management & Fencing - June 20, 2017 .



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Rawalpindi - June 20, 2017
No PR-312/2017-ISPR*



Measures to improve security situation along the Pak-Afg border continue. In line with the directions of COAS, phased fencing of entire Pak-Afg border has commenced. In phase 1, high infiltration prone border areas in Bajaur, Mohmand and Khyber Agencies are being fenced. In phase 2 fencing of remaining border areas including Baluchistan will be executed. Besides fencing, Pakistan Army and FC KP are constructing new Forts / Border Posts to improve surveillance and defensibility. A secure Pak-Afg border is in common interest of both countries and a well coordinated border security mechanism is essential for enduring peace and stability.
*-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-*
*Pakistan fencing border with Afghanistan- BBCURDU*

*Oct 20, 2017







*


*General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) inaugurated work on border fencing along the Balochistan portion of Pak-Afghan border at Panjpai.*



*Rawalpindi - May 08, 2018
No PR-166/2018-ISPR*



General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) inaugurated work on border fencing along the Balochistan portion of Pak-Afghan border at Panjpai. Chief Minister Balochistan Abdul Qadoos Bazinjo and interior minister Sarfraz Bugti were also present on the occasion. Interacting with the tribal leaders and locals at the occasion, COAS thanked them for their full support and cooperation in fencing as well as their participation in maintaining security situation. He said that the fencing will check cross border movement of terrorists. However special arrangements have been made to facilitate bilateral economic activity and legal movement in any way or form through designated crossing points. CM Balochistan thanked Pakistan Army and FC for working hand in glove with the provincial govt to achieve a common vision of shining Balochistan.
At Quetta COAS did earth breaking Ceremony of NUST Quetta Campus. With an estimated cost of Rs 2.63 Bn, the campus spans over 30 acres and will house 550 students. Besides usual disciplines, it will also have fields pandering to specific requirements of Balochistan such as mining, water resource engineering etc.
Later COAS also inaugurated the Quetta Safe City Project which was held up for the last five years. It will cost 2.28 Bn Rupees. Upon completion, it will result in quick incremental betterment in law and order situation and make Quetta more safe and secure.
COAS also interacted with youth from various universities of Quetta. He said that army will wholeheartedly support the government in bringing a revolution in services, particularly in fields of education, health, electricity, water and infrastructure. He said that our aim is to ensure that Balochistan does not have to rely on any quota or special arrangement, rather, people have same level of life as they can in any other part of the country. He said that Pakistan has rejected terrorism and has achieved better peace after great sacrifices by Armed Forces backed by the whole Nation . Some elements are trying to influence the minds of our youth at this stage to create anarchy and dissatisfaction in the society. Pakistan Army will ensure the defence of the motherland in discharge of our constitutional duties. It is for every one to ensure that they abide by law of the land and remain within the bounds of constitution. He asked the youth to take Pakistan forward through devotion, hardwork and character.





*-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-*
*Pakistan building massive fence on Afghanistan border*

*Oct 19, 2017*





*15th December 2018*
Work on forts & fence continues on Pak-Afg Bdr. Total length 2611 KM. Work on 233 of 843 forts & 802 of 1200 KM pri 1 areas completed.Aiming speedy completion in pri 1 areas,overall completion by Dec 2019 IA.Shall benefit peaceful people of Pak & Afg while restricting terrorists.






*PAK-Afghan Border Fencing 2019 | Pak-Afghan Border Management 2019*

*Mar 7, 2019





*

*Pakistan: Fencing Durand Line | Indus News*

*Jul 3, 2019*
















































*((( I would request Sir* @waz @The Eagle @Foxtrot Alpha @PDF *to keep this Thread sticky as we have no dedicated Thread to this topic while today 4 years completed of announcement of this very Important Project & situation in Afghanistan is getting worse so we may here Afghanistan Pakistan border management or border region more often now )))*

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Fencing along Pak-Afghan Border.

So here we go…👍👊🇵🇰

1. Pakistan shares border of approx 2640 Kms with Afghanistan. However, fence able terrain is almost 2300 Kms i.e. Excluding River beds, stoney ridges, loose earth etc. 

2. Pak Army had to fencing

on varied geographical zones and heights ranging from snow clad peaks of 24k feet to heights as low as 2k feet above sea level.

3. Pak-Afghan border has always been used for illegal trade and cross border terrorism through approx 80 formal/ informal routes.

4. A need was felt by Civil and Military leadership to fence Pak-Afghan border to prevent unchecked to and fro movement of terrorists and to take measures to ensure effective border management at limited crossing places. 

5. A cumbersome plan was devised to cater for above
mentioned threat. A combination of Fence and Forts along border was put in place. It was at best an imagination at the time of decision. However, today this imagination has become a reality with almost 2300 km of fence and 600 forts completed. 

6. Fence along the entire length has been enforced with Thermal Cameras, Surveillance radars, PTZ cameras, ground and seismic sensors and solar lights. 
I am not going to talk about the cost since I was not provided with the cost. But it for everyone to imagine.

7. Coming over to the fence now.
It’s a double strand fence design. It includes :-
- Poles of 10.5 ft on Afghan side
- Poles of 9 ft on own side 
- Wire mesh on both sides 
- 5 strands of Razor Wire between both side of poles
- Razor wire coils on top of home and far side .

8. Various design came under discussion came under discussion but the above mentioned designed was finalised. Replica of fence to put things into perspective is shown here. This design has been implemented and is presently laid all along the border. 

9. It may sound very simple but let me just highlight the process behind all this. All parts that are used in the fence are being made in Pakistan. Multiple facilities have been established in KP and Baluchistan to ensure timely availability of store for fencing.

10. Transportation of fencing store from manufacturing facility to all along the border was another cumbersome task. Just to give an idea ; approx 25-30000 trucks were used. Yes u heard it right 25-30000 trucks for transportation of this store. 

These 4 pics are hardly 1km of fencing store. That too just 3 main items. 

11. A total of 14 different items are used in the fence. Few I have mentioned, few I have not. But not only trucks but 1000s of mules and a lot many humans picked this store from one place to another. 

12. Will try to upload a couple of videos of fence to give you an idea about the kind of terrain we r talking about here. Keep in mind the design and then think about how hard it might have been. And these are places where trucks can’t reach due to poor roads n heights. 

13. If u think this sounds n look difficult, then take a look at this and imagine the effort that might have gone into this. This is where u can’t breathe easily and we have managed to fence this even. 

14. This fence has not only secured the border from illegal trade, but also has played a major role in curbing terrorism and has almost stopped pilferage of arms, ammunition and explosive into Pakistan. Present situation is in front of us Alhamdulillah. 🕋

15. In the end I would just like to pay contribute to the efforts of Government, Army, Civil contractors, Soldiers & everyone who has played a part in this massive massive marvel. 
The lives lost and people who got injured during this fencing deserve utmost respect.
👊🇵🇰👍🌹🤲🕋

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
22 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

@waz Please could we keep this highlighted as an important thread to discuss?


----------



## Rana4pak

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 755999
> View attachment 756000
> View attachment 756001
> View attachment 756002
> 
> Fencing along Pak-Afghan Border.
> 
> So here we go…👍👊🇵🇰
> 
> 1. Pakistan shares border of approx 2640 Kms with Afghanistan. However, fence able terrain is almost 2300 Kms i.e. Excluding River beds, stoney ridges, loose earth etc.
> 
> 2. Pak Army had to fencing
> 
> on varied geographical zones and heights ranging from snow clad peaks of 24k feet to heights as low as 2k feet above sea level.
> 
> 3. Pak-Afghan border has always been used for illegal trade and cross border terrorism through approx 80 formal/ informal routes.
> 
> 4. A need was felt by Civil and Military leadership to fence Pak-Afghan border to prevent unchecked to and fro movement of terrorists and to take measures to ensure effective border management at limited crossing places.
> 
> 5. A cumbersome plan was devised to cater for above
> mentioned threat. A combination of Fence and Forts along border was put in place. It was at best an imagination at the time of decision. However, today this imagination has become a reality with almost 2300 km of fence and 600 forts completed.
> 
> 6. Fence along the entire length has been enforced with Thermal Cameras, Surveillance radars, PTZ cameras, ground and seismic sensors and solar lights.
> I am not going to talk about the cost since I was not provided with the cost. But it for everyone to imagine.
> 
> 7. Coming over to the fence now.
> It’s a double strand fence design. It includes :-
> - Poles of 10.5 ft on Afghan side
> - Poles of 9 ft on own side
> - Wire mesh on both sides
> - 5 strands of Razor Wire between both side of poles
> - Razor wire coils on top of home and far side .
> 
> 8. Various design came under discussion came under discussion but the above mentioned designed was finalised. Replica of fence to put things into perspective is shown here. This design has been implemented and is presently laid all along the border.
> 
> 9. It may sound very simple but let me just highlight the process behind all this. All parts that are used in the fence are being made in Pakistan. Multiple facilities have been established in KP and Baluchistan to ensure timely availability of store for fencing.
> 
> 10. Transportation of fencing store from manufacturing facility to all along the border was another cumbersome task. Just to give an idea ; approx 25-30000 trucks were used. Yes u heard it right 25-30000 trucks for transportation of this store.
> 
> These 4 pics are hardly 1km of fencing store. That too just 3 main items.
> 
> 11. A total of 14 different items are used in the fence. Few I have mentioned, few I have not. But not only trucks but 1000s of mules and a lot many humans picked this store from one place to another.
> 
> 12. Will try to upload a couple of videos of fence to give you an idea about the kind of terrain we r talking about here. Keep in mind the design and then think about how hard it might have been. And these are places where trucks can’t reach due to poor roads n heights.
> 
> 13. If u think this sounds n look difficult, then take a look at this and imagine the effort that might have gone into this. This is where u can’t breathe easily and we have managed to fence this even.
> 
> 14. This fence has not only secured the border from illegal trade, but also has played a major role in curbing terrorism and has almost stopped pilferage of arms, ammunition and explosive into Pakistan. Present situation is in front of us Alhamdulillah. 🕋
> 
> 15. In the end I would just like to pay contribute to the efforts of Government, Army, Civil contractors, Soldiers & everyone who has played a part in this massive massive marvel.
> The lives lost and people who got injured during this fencing deserve utmost respect.
> 👊🇵🇰👍🌹🤲🕋


Is only fence n surveillance with forts are enough to stop cross border terrorism? Do we need mine n electrified the wires? What about drones surveillance or gas balloons for 24 hour monitoring/? Needs mrcp vehicle locally made


----------



## Sifar zero

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 755999
> View attachment 756000
> View attachment 756001
> View attachment 756002
> 
> Fencing along Pak-Afghan Border.
> 
> So here we go…👍👊🇵🇰
> 
> 1. Pakistan shares border of approx 2640 Kms with Afghanistan. However, fence able terrain is almost 2300 Kms i.e. Excluding River beds, stoney ridges, loose earth etc.
> 
> 2. Pak Army had to fencing
> 
> on varied geographical zones and heights ranging from snow clad peaks of 24k feet to heights as low as 2k feet above sea level.
> 
> 3. Pak-Afghan border has always been used for illegal trade and cross border terrorism through approx 80 formal/ informal routes.
> 
> 4. A need was felt by Civil and Military leadership to fence Pak-Afghan border to prevent unchecked to and fro movement of terrorists and to take measures to ensure effective border management at limited crossing places.
> 
> 5. A cumbersome plan was devised to cater for above
> mentioned threat. A combination of Fence and Forts along border was put in place. It was at best an imagination at the time of decision. However, today this imagination has become a reality with almost 2300 km of fence and 600 forts completed.
> 
> 6. Fence along the entire length has been enforced with Thermal Cameras, Surveillance radars, PTZ cameras, ground and seismic sensors and solar lights.
> I am not going to talk about the cost since I was not provided with the cost. But it for everyone to imagine.
> 
> 7. Coming over to the fence now.
> It’s a double strand fence design. It includes :-
> - Poles of 10.5 ft on Afghan side
> - Poles of 9 ft on own side
> - Wire mesh on both sides
> - 5 strands of Razor Wire between both side of poles
> - Razor wire coils on top of home and far side .
> 
> 8. Various design came under discussion came under discussion but the above mentioned designed was finalised. Replica of fence to put things into perspective is shown here. This design has been implemented and is presently laid all along the border.
> 
> 9. It may sound very simple but let me just highlight the process behind all this. All parts that are used in the fence are being made in Pakistan. Multiple facilities have been established in KP and Baluchistan to ensure timely availability of store for fencing.
> 
> 10. Transportation of fencing store from manufacturing facility to all along the border was another cumbersome task. Just to give an idea ; approx 25-30000 trucks were used. Yes u heard it right 25-30000 trucks for transportation of this store.
> 
> These 4 pics are hardly 1km of fencing store. That too just 3 main items.
> 
> 11. A total of 14 different items are used in the fence. Few I have mentioned, few I have not. But not only trucks but 1000s of mules and a lot many humans picked this store from one place to another.
> 
> 12. Will try to upload a couple of videos of fence to give you an idea about the kind of terrain we r talking about here. Keep in mind the design and then think about how hard it might have been. And these are places where trucks can’t reach due to poor roads n heights.
> 
> 13. If u think this sounds n look difficult, then take a look at this and imagine the effort that might have gone into this. This is where u can’t breathe easily and we have managed to fence this even.
> 
> 14. This fence has not only secured the border from illegal trade, but also has played a major role in curbing terrorism and has almost stopped pilferage of arms, ammunition and explosive into Pakistan. Present situation is in front of us Alhamdulillah. 🕋
> 
> 15. In the end I would just like to pay contribute to the efforts of Government, Army, Civil contractors, Soldiers & everyone who has played a part in this massive massive marvel.
> The lives lost and people who got injured during this fencing deserve utmost respect.
> 👊🇵🇰👍🌹🤲🕋


Is the border mined?

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Mirzali Khan

So its completed?


----------



## nomi007

What is status of Pak-Iran border fence?


----------



## Path-Finder

haha. this image I print screened and placed on this forum some years ago and its still called manpad.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sifar zero

Path-Finder said:


> View attachment 756114
> 
> 
> haha. this image I print screened and placed on this forum some years ago and its still called manpad.jpg


Is this fake?


----------



## Path-Finder

Sifar zero said:


> Is this fake?


Nein, Its from a special report by nasim zehra on the afghan border. some years ago.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

A great achievement from Pak....

And, what a coincidence with the impending Taliban victory! The loops are being closed for the anti-Pak elements from all sides. Not a single drop of water for them....

As for the Afghans, give Biat to the Taliban, or die....

Pak’s redemption lies in the perdition of the NDS/RAW/TTP/BLA etc. inside Afganistan....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vapour

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 755999
> View attachment 756000
> View attachment 756001
> View attachment 756002
> 
> Fencing along Pak-Afghan Border.
> 
> So here we go…👍👊🇵🇰
> 
> 1. Pakistan shares border of approx 2640 Kms with Afghanistan. However, fence able terrain is almost 2300 Kms i.e. Excluding River beds, stoney ridges, loose earth etc.
> 
> 2. Pak Army had to fencing
> 
> on varied geographical zones and heights ranging from snow clad peaks of 24k feet to heights as low as 2k feet above sea level.
> 
> 3. Pak-Afghan border has always been used for illegal trade and cross border terrorism through approx 80 formal/ informal routes.
> 
> 4. A need was felt by Civil and Military leadership to fence Pak-Afghan border to prevent unchecked to and fro movement of terrorists and to take measures to ensure effective border management at limited crossing places.
> 
> 5. A cumbersome plan was devised to cater for above
> mentioned threat. A combination of Fence and Forts along border was put in place. It was at best an imagination at the time of decision. However, today this imagination has become a reality with almost 2300 km of fence and 600 forts completed.
> 
> 6. Fence along the entire length has been enforced with Thermal Cameras, Surveillance radars, PTZ cameras, ground and seismic sensors and solar lights.
> I am not going to talk about the cost since I was not provided with the cost. But it for everyone to imagine.
> 
> 7. Coming over to the fence now.
> It’s a double strand fence design. It includes :-
> - Poles of 10.5 ft on Afghan side
> - Poles of 9 ft on own side
> - Wire mesh on both sides
> - 5 strands of Razor Wire between both side of poles
> - Razor wire coils on top of home and far side .
> 
> 8. Various design came under discussion came under discussion but the above mentioned designed was finalised. Replica of fence to put things into perspective is shown here. This design has been implemented and is presently laid all along the border.
> 
> 9. It may sound very simple but let me just highlight the process behind all this. All parts that are used in the fence are being made in Pakistan. Multiple facilities have been established in KP and Baluchistan to ensure timely availability of store for fencing.
> 
> 10. Transportation of fencing store from manufacturing facility to all along the border was another cumbersome task. Just to give an idea ; approx 25-30000 trucks were used. Yes u heard it right 25-30000 trucks for transportation of this store.
> 
> These 4 pics are hardly 1km of fencing store. That too just 3 main items.
> 
> 11. A total of 14 different items are used in the fence. Few I have mentioned, few I have not. But not only trucks but 1000s of mules and a lot many humans picked this store from one place to another.
> 
> 12. Will try to upload a couple of videos of fence to give you an idea about the kind of terrain we r talking about here. Keep in mind the design and then think about how hard it might have been. And these are places where trucks can’t reach due to poor roads n heights.
> 
> 13. If u think this sounds n look difficult, then take a look at this and imagine the effort that might have gone into this. This is where u can’t breathe easily and we have managed to fence this even.
> 
> 14. This fence has not only secured the border from illegal trade, but also has played a major role in curbing terrorism and has almost stopped pilferage of arms, ammunition and explosive into Pakistan. Present situation is in front of us Alhamdulillah. 🕋
> 
> 15. In the end I would just like to pay contribute to the efforts of Government, Army, Civil contractors, Soldiers & everyone who has played a part in this massive massive marvel.
> The lives lost and people who got injured during this fencing deserve utmost respect.
> 👊🇵🇰👍🌹🤲🕋



A couple of Qs:

1. Fencing which has been cut down by miscreants, will that be restored and how will this be prevented in the future?

2. Border areas which are TTP/NDS/R&AW hotspots, what has been the policy there?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Samurai_assassin said:


> @waz Please could we keep this highlighted as an important thread to discuss?


its sticky now in internal security . Thanks to management of the forum .


Vapour said:


> A couple of Qs:
> 
> 1. Fencing which has been cut down by miscreants, will that be restored and how will this be prevented in the future?
> 
> 2. Border areas which are TTP/NDS/R&AW hotspots, what has been the policy there?


as far as point number 1 >>> of course repair and construction works will be carried out from time to time . don't worry .


----------



## hydrabadi_arab

You should post about Pak-iran border fence in this thread. Its 46% completed now as per Sheikh Rasheed.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 755999
> View attachment 756000
> View attachment 756001
> View attachment 756002
> 
> Fencing along Pak-Afghan Border.
> 
> So here we go…👍👊🇵🇰
> 
> 1. Pakistan shares border of approx 2640 Kms with Afghanistan. However, fence able terrain is almost 2300 Kms i.e. Excluding River beds, stoney ridges, loose earth etc.
> 
> 2. Pak Army had to fencing
> 
> on varied geographical zones and heights ranging from snow clad peaks of 24k feet to heights as low as 2k feet above sea level.
> 
> 3. Pak-Afghan border has always been used for illegal trade and cross border terrorism through approx 80 formal/ informal routes.
> 
> 4. A need was felt by Civil and Military leadership to fence Pak-Afghan border to prevent unchecked to and fro movement of terrorists and to take measures to ensure effective border management at limited crossing places.
> 
> 5. A cumbersome plan was devised to cater for above
> mentioned threat. A combination of Fence and Forts along border was put in place. It was at best an imagination at the time of decision. However, today this imagination has become a reality with almost 2300 km of fence and 600 forts completed.
> 
> 6. Fence along the entire length has been enforced with Thermal Cameras, Surveillance radars, PTZ cameras, ground and seismic sensors and solar lights.
> I am not going to talk about the cost since I was not provided with the cost. But it for everyone to imagine.
> 
> 7. Coming over to the fence now.
> It’s a double strand fence design. It includes :-
> - Poles of 10.5 ft on Afghan side
> - Poles of 9 ft on own side
> - Wire mesh on both sides
> - 5 strands of Razor Wire between both side of poles
> - Razor wire coils on top of home and far side .
> 
> 8. Various design came under discussion came under discussion but the above mentioned designed was finalised. Replica of fence to put things into perspective is shown here. This design has been implemented and is presently laid all along the border.
> 
> 9. It may sound very simple but let me just highlight the process behind all this. All parts that are used in the fence are being made in Pakistan. Multiple facilities have been established in KP and Baluchistan to ensure timely availability of store for fencing.
> 
> 10. Transportation of fencing store from manufacturing facility to all along the border was another cumbersome task. Just to give an idea ; approx 25-30000 trucks were used. Yes u heard it right 25-30000 trucks for transportation of this store.
> 
> These 4 pics are hardly 1km of fencing store. That too just 3 main items.
> 
> 11. A total of 14 different items are used in the fence. Few I have mentioned, few I have not. But not only trucks but 1000s of mules and a lot many humans picked this store from one place to another.
> 
> 12. Will try to upload a couple of videos of fence to give you an idea about the kind of terrain we r talking about here. Keep in mind the design and then think about how hard it might have been. And these are places where trucks can’t reach due to poor roads n heights.
> 
> 13. If u think this sounds n look difficult, then take a look at this and imagine the effort that might have gone into this. This is where u can’t breathe easily and we have managed to fence this even.
> 
> 14. This fence has not only secured the border from illegal trade, but also has played a major role in curbing terrorism and has almost stopped pilferage of arms, ammunition and explosive into Pakistan. Present situation is in front of us Alhamdulillah. 🕋
> 
> 15. In the end I would just like to pay contribute to the efforts of Government, Army, Civil contractors, Soldiers & everyone who has played a part in this massive massive marvel.
> The lives lost and people who got injured during this fencing deserve utmost respect.
> 👊🇵🇰👍🌹🤲🕋





Rana4pak said:


> Is only fence n surveillance with forts are enough to stop cross border terrorism? Do we need mine n electrified the wires? What about drones surveillance or gas balloons for 24 hour monitoring/? Needs mrcp vehicle locally made





Samurai_assassin said:


> @waz Please could we keep this highlighted as an important thread to discuss?





Sifar zero said:


> Is this fake?





Path-Finder said:


> Nein, Its from a special report by nasim zehra on the afghan border. some years ago.





Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> A great achievement from Pak....
> 
> And, what a coincidence with the impending Taliban victory! The loops are being closed for the anti-Pak elements from all sides. Not a single drop of water for them....
> 
> As for the Afghans, give Biat to the Taliban, or die....
> 
> Pak’s redemption lies in the perdition of the NDS/RAW/TTP/BLA etc. inside Afganistan....





Vapour said:


> A couple of Qs:
> 
> 1. Fencing which has been cut down by miscreants, will that be restored and how will this be prevented in the future?
> 
> 2. Border areas which are TTP/NDS/R&AW hotspots, what has been the policy there?





hydrabadi_arab said:


> You should post about Pak-iran border fence in this thread. Its 46% completed now as per Sheikh Rasheed.



*Pak-Afghan Border | Pakistan Tonight Special with Sammar Abbas | 18 July 2021 | Hum News*


----------



## krash

Vapour said:


> A couple of Qs:
> 
> 1. Fencing which has been cut down by miscreants, will that be restored



Yes, of course.



Vapour said:


> and how will this be prevented in the future?



The fence is not a stand alone measure. You combine it with surveillance and patrols. Once a vulnerable spot is identified, it is reinforced.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> *Pak-Afghan Border | Pakistan Tonight Special with Sammar Abbas | 18 July 2021 | Hum News*


not available in my country.


----------



## PanzerKiel

Vapour said:


> A couple of Qs:
> 
> 1. Fencing which has been cut down by miscreants, will that be restored and how will this be prevented in the future?
> 
> 2. Border areas which are TTP/NDS/R&AW hotspots, what has been the policy there?


Fencing is being restored, identified blind spots are being covered so that fence doesn't get cut again at the same spot.... 

As far as your second question is concerned.... Well.... Hunting season is on.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Goenitz

PanzerKiel said:


> Fencing is being restored, identified blind spots are being covered so that fence doesn't get cut again at the same spot....
> 
> As far as your second question is concerned.... Well.... Hunting season is on.


W/o concrete or hard boulder the poles will fall.Also, the bottom part have cross links for reinforcements.




I hope the diagrams/leaflet you shared are just for one of many instruction/guidance tutorial.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Pakistan military says it has fenced 90 percent of border with Afghanistan - 04 / 08 / 2021 .*








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422578000575533060


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422928408762359813


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422921952105312258

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> *Rawalpindi - June 20, 2017
> No PR-312/2017-ISPR*
> 
> 
> 
> Measures to improve security situation along the Pak-Afg border continue. In line with the directions of COAS, phased fencing of entire Pak-Afg border has commenced. In phase 1, high infiltration prone border areas in Bajaur, Mohmand and Khyber Agencies are being fenced. In phase 2 fencing of remaining border areas including Baluchistan will be executed. Besides fencing, Pakistan Army and FC KP are constructing new Forts / Border Posts to improve surveillance and defensibility. A secure Pak-Afg border is in common interest of both countries and a well coordinated border security mechanism is essential for enduring peace and stability.
> *-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-*
> *Pakistan fencing border with Afghanistan- BBCURDU*
> 
> *Oct 20, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) inaugurated work on border fencing along the Balochistan portion of Pak-Afghan border at Panjpai.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Rawalpindi - May 08, 2018
> No PR-166/2018-ISPR*
> 
> 
> 
> General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) inaugurated work on border fencing along the Balochistan portion of Pak-Afghan border at Panjpai. Chief Minister Balochistan Abdul Qadoos Bazinjo and interior minister Sarfraz Bugti were also present on the occasion. Interacting with the tribal leaders and locals at the occasion, COAS thanked them for their full support and cooperation in fencing as well as their participation in maintaining security situation. He said that the fencing will check cross border movement of terrorists. However special arrangements have been made to facilitate bilateral economic activity and legal movement in any way or form through designated crossing points. CM Balochistan thanked Pakistan Army and FC for working hand in glove with the provincial govt to achieve a common vision of shining Balochistan.
> At Quetta COAS did earth breaking Ceremony of NUST Quetta Campus. With an estimated cost of Rs 2.63 Bn, the campus spans over 30 acres and will house 550 students. Besides usual disciplines, it will also have fields pandering to specific requirements of Balochistan such as mining, water resource engineering etc.
> Later COAS also inaugurated the Quetta Safe City Project which was held up for the last five years. It will cost 2.28 Bn Rupees. Upon completion, it will result in quick incremental betterment in law and order situation and make Quetta more safe and secure.
> COAS also interacted with youth from various universities of Quetta. He said that army will wholeheartedly support the government in bringing a revolution in services, particularly in fields of education, health, electricity, water and infrastructure. He said that our aim is to ensure that Balochistan does not have to rely on any quota or special arrangement, rather, people have same level of life as they can in any other part of the country. He said that Pakistan has rejected terrorism and has achieved better peace after great sacrifices by Armed Forces backed by the whole Nation . Some elements are trying to influence the minds of our youth at this stage to create anarchy and dissatisfaction in the society. Pakistan Army will ensure the defence of the motherland in discharge of our constitutional duties. It is for every one to ensure that they abide by law of the land and remain within the bounds of constitution. He asked the youth to take Pakistan forward through devotion, hardwork and character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-*
> *Pakistan building massive fence on Afghanistan border*
> 
> *Oct 19, 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15th December 2018*
> Work on forts & fence continues on Pak-Afg Bdr. Total length 2611 KM. Work on 233 of 843 forts & 802 of 1200 KM pri 1 areas completed.Aiming speedy completion in pri 1 areas,overall completion by Dec 2019 IA.Shall benefit peaceful people of Pak & Afg while restricting terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PAK-Afghan Border Fencing 2019 | Pak-Afghan Border Management 2019*
> 
> *Mar 7, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Pakistan: Fencing Durand Line | Indus News*
> 
> *Jul 3, 2019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 755035
> 
> 
> View attachment 755036
> 
> 
> View attachment 755037
> 
> 
> View attachment 755038
> 
> View attachment 755039
> 
> View attachment 755043
> 
> View attachment 755048
> 
> View attachment 755049
> 
> 
> 
> *((( I would request Sir* @waz @The Eagle @Foxtrot Alpha @PDF *to keep this Thread sticky as we have no dedicated Thread to this topic while today 4 years completed of announcement of this very Important Project & situation in Afghanistan is getting worse so we may here Afghanistan Pakistan border management or border region more often now )))*


I think These forts in future can become a nice family picnic point for tourism because of their superb locations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

HaMoTZeMaS said:


> I think These forts in future can become a nice family picnic point for tourism because of their superb locations


IA peace will return to Afghanistan which in turn will lead to tourism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maverick1977

Thank God for the foresight. This has definately helped to stop the spill over. Now to get the drones flying high above to protect breaches.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyder Rajput

What good is the fence if we aren’t keeping a close watch? I found these on Twitter and I sure hope relevant authorities know about these because that fence is the only thing keeping us from another terror wave like the one we faced a decade ago.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415950418866163713
Another separate instance is this, now we can’t see the fence being breached here but the point of building a fence within our territory is to make sure they don’t even come near it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413793038934192129
Even if you don’t trust the accompanying tweets because Indian propaganda accounts have a way of twisting context and presenting something which isn’t true, it’s a little hard to ignore what’s actually happening in the videos.


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Hyder Rajput said:


> What good is the fence if we aren’t keeping a close watch? I found these on Twitter and I sure hope relevant authorities know about these because that fence is the only thing keeping us from another terror wave like the one we faced a decade ago.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415950418866163713
> Another separate instance is this, now we can’t see the fence being breached here but the point of building a fence within our territory is to make sure they don’t even come near it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413793038934192129
> Even if you don’t trust the accompanying tweets because Indian propaganda accounts have a way of twisting context and presenting something which isn’t true, it’s a little hard to ignore what’s actually happening in the videos.



Turn on High Voltage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyder Rajput

Mandalorian_CA said:


> Turn on High Voltage



bijli kahan se layen ge? xD

Two more I found digging deep into Twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416224482037944329

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152587394522255360
I hope these suckers are dead by now in one of them shootouts you hear about on the news every now and then.


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Hyder Rajput said:


> bijli kahan se layen ge? xD
> 
> Two more I found digging deep into Twitter.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416224482037944329
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152587394522255360
> I hope these suckers are dead by now in one of them shootouts you hear about on the news every now and then.


Not sure why indians are celebrating ..this is an expected thing... and was known before the fence rollout was planned..maybe because they fume every time see similar stuff on their end on kashmir LoC fence ..
The fence alone can never protect, it always goes hand in hand with human intel and technology. Also the repairs give an idea of vulnerable areas and can have drone surveillance deployed .. A predator drone can go and bomb them before their fence cutting ceremony ends. So things will shape up as time goes.. Dont expect miracles in a day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arjunk

Electrify the fence and add motion detectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Hyder Rajput said:


> bijli kahan se layen ge? xD
> 
> Two more I found digging deep into Twitter.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416224482037944329
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152587394522255360
> I hope these suckers are dead by now in one of them shootouts you hear about on the news every now and then.




If Army has the will they can do it .


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Power Play | Chaman Border with Afghanistan| ARY News | 9 September 2021*

*Very informative .*


----------



## Path-Finder

View attachment 777891


*Overview*
The art of national border surveillance is one which comes with a variety of terrains and climatic conditions and the ability to meet the specific security requirements of these individual circumstances. Nations have previously relied on guards posted all along the country’s border for border surveillance and security. However, this organization lacks strategic detection of intrusions, timely gathering of information and efficient allocation of resources. With the rise of new risks and global threats, law enforcement authorities need to ensure thorough and comprehensive surveillance and control systems of security accordingly to man the borderlines and reinforce homeland protection.

*Technical Features*

Designed for border and coastal areas
Easy configuration and usability
Silent night and day operation
Ruggedized for adverse climatic conditions
Remotely controlled monitoring
24/7 Surveillance
Live video feed and control for zoom and focusing
Provision of Ethernet link and Joystick
Vehicle detection at 3km
Human detection at 1.5 km
Field of view 108°

*System Configuration*







It involves a mounted motorized pan tilt zoom camera with complete rotation with a wired connection to a data processing control room to provide the user with 24/7 live feed of the activities along the border areas irrespective of harsh terrains and climate conditions. In a race between timely awareness and response SHIBLI’s Border Surveillance Systems are designed to provide a great advantage and are tailored to meet a whole range of requirements and budgets. From the manning of valuable assets, immigration control to the detection of unlawful cross border activities, SHIBLI offers expertise in the field of territory monitoring to ensure complete compliance with the law and optimize deployment and usage of different human and technical resources.










SHIBLI | Infrared Solutions for Global Security & Protection







shibli.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maithil

Interesting language used here... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442078996003364875


----------



## mudas777

Very upset young man.


----------



## Mohammad_2

I just heard that the TTP is going to declare their own Islamic Emirate. anyone have heard this?


----------



## AMG_12

The fencing comes with its own selective mechanism where neutral TTP men can cross without any issues.


----------

